# Gt Rts - 1



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

just finished rebuilding , needs the RTS decal ..............
been told its a 93 due to the rear brake set up and that its a steel swingarm ,
let me know what you think ????


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I always thought those were cool looking bikes.

Looks like you did good work on it.

That front tire would make me a bit nervous though.


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a GT dealer promo post card of Juli Furdato racing one of those back in the day.....bike looks great.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

That's the model that Juli Furtado won the 92 DH world on in Bromont.

Nice job


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mello211 said:


> I have a GT dealer promo post card of Juli Furdato racing one of those back in the day.....bike looks great.


How's the girl look?


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

Juli always looked good to me.......nice Portuguese girl. I think part of her attraction was her athletic ability.


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

*(sniff)*

Dude, that brings a tear to my eye. I still have my RTS-2 frame in the car-hole...never could seem to part with it. You've inspired me to build it up again, just for kicks!


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

bit of an update ..
checked the frame number and she`s actually a 92...
going on what someone said on here about the frame , no.1292 - - - -
that should mean it was made in december 92 .
thanks for all the comments 
slim
ps... anybody know what the 2 bolts are for under the downtube. they are too far apart for a bottle cage . i thought they might be for a crud catcher type mudguard , were these available in 92 ??? any ideas ???


----------

